# When do you cull snails in tank?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have small tanks where the MTS population looks pretty abundant as well as a 2 gallon. I am seeing babies on the glass. I am changing the water weekly.
How often do I need to cull and what is the best way to get them without messing up the tank?


----------



## Rinali (Dec 31, 2012)

Never had MTS before, but I do have a pond snail "problem." Whenever I find babies, I crush them and feed to the fish. They go NUTS. My shrimp also enjoy it haha.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

usually MTSs will make themselves scarce during the day, so as long as you can see them during that time, it's alright. plus they help aerate the soil so it's advantageous to have. once when you notice them during the day, it's probably time to start culling.

too bad im assuming that this tank is a betta tank. pea puffers are an excellent form of population control.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Cull them whenever you want to . . . I have an abundance of MTS as well so I just pull them out whenever I feel like it. I'm considering an assasin snail or two for my 46g tank.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*Snail Bloom*

I had a snail bloom! It was amazing what one assassin snail can do ----no more pesky snails!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

If you put some lettuce in there before night, it should be covered in snails by morning, and you can dispose of them how ever you desire!


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Or I could take them off your hands? :lol: I could use a few. I think I've somehow acquired one but I have not seen it since then..
Edit: Of course, I will pay shipping and pay for the snails if you would like...


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe you can consider getting nerites? They do produce eggs if a female has already mated before being brought to your tank but they need brackish water in some stage of their life cycle (forgot which one).

Basically no culling for this species but the eggs can make for some tasty fish eats.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got some assasins I'd glad send for the cost of shipping!  I bought three...and then apparently they bred (never had them do this before...I guess I never got a male and female prior to this batch), and now I have like thirty...and I do NOT need that many!  

PM me here, or email me at: [email protected]


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

put up a post in the classifieds section.there are people willing to pay shipping,maybe toss in a buck or two.possibly trade for plants.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Sandy! I've put one over there, but it's been a couple of days.  I'll try bumping it.  

If all else fails there's always aquabid.  I just don't want to be a snail breeder...they need good and useful homes, lol! This was NOT intentional.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've had problem with fish dying despite numerous precautions so I don't want to ship snails to anyone even if the fish look healthy. I feel bad enough about losing my own fish. Snails can carry some diseases and should be quarantined with several water changes before you introduce them into a tank. 
The MTS I do have were sent to me in a baggie in a wet paper towel in a bubble envelope. They are very hardy so you should be able to get someone to send some. Some people care less about the snails than I do and would not hesistate tstick them in bubble envelope and send them as described. One other thing is that Petsmart gave me some for free when I asked they end up in the fish bags and they don't sell them. The staff consider them a nuisance.


----------

